# Dual Monitor - Composite



## joag (Dec 4, 2010)

Good day guys,

I've been able to get a working dual monitor configuration under Slackware and FreeBSD as you can see here:

http://www.nixheiser.org/DualMonitor

But once I try to enable composite under the system settings (I'm using KDE4) it complains about configuration options under /usr/local/etc/X11/xorg.conf.

here is my file under FreeBSD (see sysmouse ):


```
Section "ServerLayout"
# I'm using static as is the only way to have dual monitor working without problems
# But I'm stil unable to enable composite, it complains about the options
	Identifier    "xrandr Configuration Static :-("
	Screen        "Screen0" 0 0
	Screen        "Screen1" RightOf "Screen0"
	InputDevice   "Mouse0" "CorePointer"
	InputDevice   "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"
EndSection

Section "Files"
# Do I have to specify the extensions path here?
	ModulePath   "/usr/local/lib/xorg/modules"
	FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/misc/"
	FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/TTF/"
	FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/OTF"
	FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/Type1/"
	FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/"
	FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/"
EndSection

Section "Module"
# Under /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/extensions
# Do not advise to load anything else, this is what the system has installed
# Unless you also explain how to install any other extension
	Load  "extmod"
	Load  "record"
	Load  "dri2"
	Load  "dbe"
	Load  "dri"
	Load  "glx"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
	Identifier  "Keyboard0"
	Driver      "kbd"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
	Identifier  "Mouse0"
	Driver      "mouse"
	Option	    "Protocol" "auto"
	Option	    "Device" "/dev/sysmouse"
	Option	    "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"
	Option	    "Emulate3Buttons"	"True"
EndSection

Section "Monitor"
# I'm using 417-267mm because the max default 427-277mm is too small
	DisplaySize	  417   267	# mm
	Identifier   "VGA-0"
	VendorName   "AOC"
	ModelName    "913FW"
# I prefer X to determine Horiz and Vert rates as it should use lower values
# in this way I won't break my monitors :D
# Values here are the right ones but for G19LWK I coudn't find the right ones
	#HorizSync    30.0-83.0
	#VertRefresh  55.0-75.0
	Option      "LeftOf" "DVI-0"
	Option	    "DPMS"
EndSection

Section "Monitor"
	DisplaySize	  410   256	# mm
	Identifier   "DVI-0"
	VendorName   "ENVISION"
	ModelName    "G19LWK"
	#HorizSync    30.0-83.0
	#VertRefresh  55.0-75.0
	Option	    "DPMS"
EndSection

Section "Device"
        ### Available Driver options are:-
        ### Values: <i>: integer, <f>: float, <bool>: "True"/"False",
        ### <string>: "String", <freq>: "<f> Hz/kHz/MHz"
        ### [arg]: arg optional
	Identifier  "PCI-e"
	Driver      "radeon"
	VendorName  "ATI Technologies Inc"
# Supported by xf86-video-ati 
	BoardName   "RV370 5B60 [Radeon X300SE (PCIE)]"
	BusID       "PCI:1:0:0"
	Screen      0
EndSection

Section "Device"
        ### Available Driver options are:-
        ### Values: <i>: integer, <f>: float, <bool>: "True"/"False",
        ### <string>: "String", <freq>: "<f> Hz/kHz/MHz"
        ### [arg]: arg optional
	Identifier  "PCI-e"
	Driver      "radeon"
	VendorName  "ATI Technologies Inc"
# Supported by xf86-video-ati 
	BoardName   "RV370 5B60 [Radeon X300SE (PCIE)]"
	BusID       "PCI:1:0:1"
	Screen      1
EndSection

Section "Screen"
	Identifier "screen0"
	Device     "PCI-e"
	Monitor    "VGA-0"
	SubSection "Display"
		Viewport   0 0
		Depth     24
		Virtual    2880    900
	EndSubSection
EndSection

Section "Screen"
	Identifier "Screen1"
	Device     "PCI-e"
	Monitor    "DVI-0"
	SubSection "Display"
		Viewport   0 0
		Depth     24
	EndSubSection
EndSection
```
I've tried already with this:


```
Section "Extensions"
Option         "Composite" "Enable"
EndSection
```

And this under the screens section:


```
Option     "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "True"
```

And this under the Subsection Display:


```
Modes	  "1440x900"
```

Having the same results, composite just doesn't like my xorg.conf file.


----------



## joag (Dec 4, 2010)

In case you don't read the above url here is the gtf and xrandr outputs:


```
Unix# gtf 1440 900 60
  # 1440x900 @ 60.00 Hz (GTF) hsync: 55.92 kHz; pclk: 106.47 MHz
  Modeline "1440x900_60.00"  106.47  1440 1520 1672 1904  900 901 904 932  -HSync +Vsync
```


```
Unix# xrandr 
Screen 0: minimum 320 x 200, current 2880 x 900, maximum 2880 x 900
VGA-0 connected 1440x900+0+0 (normal left inverted right x axis y axis) 408mm x 255mm
   1440x900       59.9*+   75.0  
   1152x864       75.0  
   1024x768       75.0     70.1     60.0  
   832x624        74.6  
   800x600        72.2     75.0     60.3     56.2  
   640x480        75.0     72.8     66.7     59.9  
   720x400        70.1  
DVI-0 connected 1440x900+1440+0 (normal left inverted right x axis y axis) 410mm x 257mm
   1440x900       59.9*+   75.0     59.9  
   1152x864       75.0  
   1024x768       75.0     70.1     60.0  
   832x624        74.6  
   800x600        72.2     75.0     60.3     56.2  
   640x480        75.0     72.8     66.7     59.9  
   720x400        70.1  
   256x144        60.0  
S-video disconnected (normal left inverted right x axis y axis)
```

Here http://www.nixheiser.info/export/ you can find also a Xorg.core file, I'm in a hurry right now so I'll take a look a it later on. 

I almost forget about ConfOptions.png is the screenshot with the error message I get about options and is also here http://www.nixheiser.info/export/


----------



## adamk (Dec 4, 2010)

First off, your server isn't responding.

Second, are you trying to use two separate screens or one screen across two monitors?  KDE4 does not support running on two separate monitors and 3D acceleration will be disabled if you have two separate screen sections activated in your xorg.conf file (as appears to be the case).  If you want to use xrandr, you should only have on Device and one Screen section in use.

Adam


----------



## DutchDaemon (Dec 4, 2010)

Third: format your posts correctly, joag!


----------



## joag (Dec 4, 2010)

adamk said:
			
		

> First off, your server isn't responding.
> 
> Second, are you trying to use two separate screens or one screen across two monitors?  KDE4 does not support running on two separate monitors and 3D acceleration will be disabled if you have two separate screen sections activated in your xorg.conf file (as appears to be the case).  If you want to use xrandr, you should only have on Device and one Screen section in use.
> 
> Adam



I want two separate screens with one showing my K button and the other just blank so I can place other windows there.

I'm still playing with this kind of configuration as I've never had this before either on Unix or Linux.

Sorry about my server, I did some updates before leaving home and when I came back it was not booting, right now is working though.

I'll place a screenshot there, DualMonitor.png so you can see the layout I'd like to have. And it's going to be in the same place http://www.nixheiser.info/export/

Also you just mention about one screen and one device section, does it need just one monitor too or I need two monitors sections. 

Thank you for your response.


----------



## adamk (Dec 4, 2010)

What you show in DualMonitor.png does not appear to be two separate screens.  It's one screen across two monitors.  You can do that with xrandr.  First, you should only have one Device and one Screen section.  You can probably create a new xorg.conf file with those settings with 'Xorg -configure'.  This should get you two screens in clone mode.  You'd then use xrandr to activate the second monitor at it's own resolution and place it to the left or right of the other screen.

Take a look at this helpful xrandr wiki:

http://wiki.debian.org/XStrikeForce/HowToRandR12


----------



## joag (Dec 5, 2010)

adamk said:
			
		

> Take a look at this helpful xrandr wiki:
> http://wiki.debian.org/XStrikeForce/HowToRandR12



Indeed your help was key to organize my xorg.conf file, this is how it ended up:


```
Section "ServerLayout"
	Identifier     "X.org Configured"
	Screen         "Screen0" 0 0 
	InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"
	InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"
EndSection

Section "Files"
	ModulePath   "/usr/local/lib/xorg/modules"
	FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/misc/"
	FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/TTF/"
	FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/OTF"
	FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/Type1/"
	FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/"
	FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/"
EndSection

Section "Module"
	Load  "extmod"
	Load  "record"
	Load  "dri2"
	Load  "dbe"
	Load  "dri"
	Load  "glx"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
	Identifier  "Keyboard0"
	Driver      "kbd"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
	Identifier  "Mouse0"
	Driver      "mouse"
	Option	    "Protocol" "auto"
	Option	    "Device" "/dev/sysmouse"
	Option	    "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"
EndSection

Section "Monitor"
	DisplaySize	  417   267	# mm
	Identifier   "VGA-0"
	VendorName   "AOC"
	ModelName    "913FW"
	Option	     "DPMS"
EndSection

Section "Monitor"
	DisplaySize	  410   256	# mm
	Identifier   "DVI-0"
	VendorName   "ENVISION"
	ModelName    "G19LWK"
	Option	     "RightOf" "VGA-0"
	Option	     "DPMS"
EndSection

Section "Device"
	Identifier  "Card0"
	Driver      "radeon"
	VendorName  "ATI Technologies Inc"
	BoardName   "RV370 5B60 [Radeon X300 (PCIE)]"
	Option 	    "AccelMethod" "exa"
	Option      "DRI"
	BusID       "PCI:1:0:0"
EndSection

Section "Screen"
	Identifier "Screen0"
	Device     "Card0"
	Monitor    "Monitor0"
	Option     "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "True"
	SubSection "Display"
		Viewport  0 0
		Depth     24
		Virtual   2880    900
		Modes     "1440x900"
	EndSubSection
EndSection

Section "Extensions"
Option         "Composite" "Enable"
EndSection
```

But still can't get Composite to work, Any Ideas?


----------



## wblock@ (Dec 5, 2010)

The InputDevice sections aren't doing anything useful.  Don't set DisplaySize in the monitor sections.  Setting the mode in the Screen section doesn't make a lot of sense.  Specifying Monitor0 in that section is wrong.

You don't have Option "AIGLX" "On" in the ServerLayout section.


----------



## joag (Dec 5, 2010)

wblock said:
			
		

> The InputDevice sections aren't doing anything useful.  Don't set DisplaySize in the monitor sections.  Setting the mode in the Screen section doesn't make a lot of sense.  Specifying Monitor0 in that section is wrong.
> 
> You don't have Option "AIGLX" "On" in the ServerLayout section.



You are more than right, this is what I just change:


```
Section "ServerLayout"
	Identifier     	"X.org Configured"
	Screen         	"Screen0" 0 0 
	InputDevice    	"Mouse0" "CorePointer"
	InputDevice    	"Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"
	Option		"AIGLX" "On"
EndSection
.
.
.

Section "Screen"
	Identifier "Screen0"
	Device     "Card0"
	Monitor	   "VGA-0"
	Option     "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "True"
	SubSection "Display"
		Viewport  0 0
		Depth     24
		Virtual   2880    900
		Modes     "1440x900"
	EndSubSection
EndSection
```


----------



## wblock@ (Dec 5, 2010)

The InputDevice sections don't need to be specified in ServerLayout, either.


----------



## joag (Dec 5, 2010)

wblock said:
			
		

> The InputDevice sections don't need to be specified in ServerLayout, either.



Removing that section, guess what happen after the last change (before removing input devices) before this I was able to at least enable dektop effects but I got the error that the configuration is not supported and that it was going to revert to prev settings, now I'm not even able to place a checkmark under enable desktop effects it shows composite is not supported on your system .

I think something is not clear yet, I mean I'm a lot more familiar now with xorg.conf file but something is missing, I'll keep reading man radeon and the wiki


----------



## joag (Dec 5, 2010)

This is how the file is going so far:

```
Section "ServerLayout"
	Identifier     	"X.org Configured"
	Screen       0 	"Screen0" 0 0 
	Option		"AIGLX" "On"
EndSection

Section "Files"
	ModulePath   "/usr/local/lib/xorg/modules"
	FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/misc/"
	FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/TTF/"
	FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/OTF"
	FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/Type1/"
	FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/"
	FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/"
EndSection

Section "Module"
	Load  "extmod"
	Load  "record"
	Load  "dri2"
	Load  "dbe"
	Load  "dri"
	Load  "glx"
EndSection

Section "Monitor"
	DisplaySize  417   267	# mm
	Identifier   "VGA-0"
	VendorName   "AOC"
	ModelName    "913FW"
	Option	     "DPMS"
EndSection

Section "Monitor"
	DisplaySize  410   256	# mm
	Identifier   "DVI-0"
	VendorName   "ENVISION"
	ModelName    "G19LWK"
	Option	     "RightOf" "VGA-0"
	Option	     "DPMS"
EndSection

Section "Device"
	Identifier  "Card0"
	Driver      "radeon"
	VendorName  "ATI Technologies Inc"
	BoardName   "RV370 5B60 [Radeon X300 (PCIE)]"
	Option 	    "AccelMethod" "exa"
	Option      "DRI"
	BusID       "PCI:1:0:0"
EndSection

Section "Screen"
	Identifier "Screen0"
	Device     "Card0"
	Monitor	   "VGA-0"
	Option     "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "True"
	SubSection "Display"
		Viewport  0 0
		Depth     24
		Virtual   2880    900
		Modes     "1440x900"
	EndSubSection
EndSection

Section "Extensions"
Option         "Composite" "Enable"
EndSection
```

I don't know if I'm wrong but I read in some place, don't remember where, that if I configure the xorg.conf file statically as I'm doing it (xrandr devices specified in it) composite was not going to work.


----------



## wblock@ (Dec 5, 2010)

Composite works here, but I use xfce4, not KDE.  The DisplaySize settings in the Monitor sections are questionable, but should not break compositing.


----------



## joag (Dec 5, 2010)

wblock said:
			
		

> Composite works here, but I use xfce4, not KDE.  The DisplaySize settings in the Monitor sections are questionable, but should not break compositing.



This isn't a problem really because I can use XFCE too, but I'd like to know if you can show me you're xorg.conf file, maybe something as simple as an Option is not in mine.


----------



## wblock@ (Dec 5, 2010)

This is my current xorg.conf.  Comments removed for brevity.


```
Section "ServerLayout"
        Identifier   "X.org Configured"
        Screen       0  "Screen0" 0 0
        Option       "BlankTime" "0"
        Option       "StandbyTime" "0"
        Option       "SuspendTime" "0"
        Option       "OffTime" "0"
        Option       "DontZap" "Off"
        Option       "AIGLX" "On"
EndSection

Section "Files"
        ModulePath "/usr/local/lib/xorg/modules"
        FontPath "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/misc/"
        FontPath "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/TTF/"
        FontPath "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/OTF"
        FontPath "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/Type1/"
        FontPath "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/"
        FontPath "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/"
        FontPath "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/bitstream-vera/"
EndSection

Section "DRI"
        Group 0
        Mode  0660
EndSection

Section "Module"
        Disable "record"
EndSection

Section "Extensions"
        Option       "Composite" "Enable"
EndSection

Section "Monitor"
        Identifier   "Monitor0"
        VendorName   "HWP"
        ModelName    "2615"
        Option       "PreferredMode" "1920x1200"
        Option       "Position" "1280 0"
        Option       "DPMS"
EndSection

Section "Monitor"
        Identifier   "Monitor1"
        VendorName   "PHL"
        Option       "PreferredMode" "1280x1024"
        Option       "Position" "0 0"
EndSection

Section "Device"
        Identifier  "Card0"
        Driver      "radeon"
        VendorName  "ATI Technologies Inc"
        BoardName   "RV730 PRO [Radeon HD 4650]"
        Option      "AccelMethod" "EXA"
        Option      "Monitor-DVI-0" "Monitor0"
        Option      "Monitor-VGA-0" "Monitor1"
        Option      "ClockGating" "On"
        Option      "DynamicPM" "On"
EndSection

Section "Screen"
        Identifier "Screen0"
        Device     "Card0"
        Monitor    "Monitor0"
        SubSection "Display"
                Virtual 3200 1200
        EndSubSection
EndSection
```


----------



## joag (Dec 5, 2010)

*Can't F... Beleave this *



			
				wblock said:
			
		

> This is my current xorg.conf.  Comments removed for brevity.



This is the current file, just a copy paste from yours and adding my monitor specs and I get compositing is not supported on your system:


```
Section "ServerLayout"
        Identifier   "X.org Configured"
        Screen       0  "Screen0" 0 0
        Option       "BlankTime" "0"
        Option       "StandbyTime" "0"
        Option       "SuspendTime" "0"
        Option       "OffTime" "0"
        Option       "DontZap" "Off"
        Option       "AIGLX" "On"
EndSection

Section "Files"
        ModulePath "/usr/local/lib/xorg/modules"
        FontPath "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/misc/"
        FontPath "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/TTF/"
        FontPath "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/OTF"
        FontPath "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/Type1/"
        FontPath "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/"
        FontPath "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/"
        FontPath "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/bitstream-vera/"
EndSection

Section "DRI"
        Group 0
        Mode  0660
EndSection

Section "Module"
        Disable "record"
EndSection

Section "Extensions"
        Option       "Composite" "Enable"
EndSection

Section "Monitor"
        Identifier   "Monitor0"
        VendorName   "HWP"
        ModelName    "2615"
        Option       "PreferredMode" "1440x900"
        Option       "Position" "0 0"
        Option       "DPMS"
EndSection

Section "Monitor"
        Identifier   "Monitor1"
        VendorName   "PHL"
        Option       "PreferredMode" "1440x900"
        Option       "Position" "1440 0"
EndSection

Section "Device"
        Identifier  "Card0"
        Driver      "radeon"
        VendorName  "ATI Technologies Inc"
        BoardName   "RV370 PRO [Radeon HD 4650]"
        Option      "AccelMethod" "EXA"
        Option      "Monitor-VGA-0" "Monitor0"
        Option      "Monitor-DVI-0" "Monitor1"
        Option      "ClockGating" "On"
        Option      "DynamicPM" "On"
EndSection

Section "Screen"
        Identifier "Screen0"
        Device     "Card0"
        Monitor    "Monitor0"
        SubSection "Display"
                Virtual 2880 900
        EndSubSection
EndSection
```


----------



## adamk (Dec 5, 2010)

Show us your /var/log/Xorg.0.log file.

Adam


----------



## joag (Dec 5, 2010)

adamk said:
			
		

> Show us your /var/log/Xorg.0.log file.
> Adam



Here We go:

http://www.nixheiser.info/export/

just look for Xorg.0.log


----------



## adamk (Dec 5, 2010)

Composite is enabled, as is AIGLX.  What, exactly, is telling you that composite isn't supported?


----------



## joag (Dec 5, 2010)

adamk said:
			
		

> Composite is enabled, as is AIGLX.  What, exactly, is telling you that composite isn't supported?



Take a look at DualMonitor2.png

Same server http://www.nixheiser.info/export/


----------



## adamk (Dec 5, 2010)

I'd guess that this is just KDE being stupid.  Can you try xcompmgr to see if that works?

Adam


----------



## joag (Dec 5, 2010)

Can you explain what it does? I just used it and my K button and the whole K bar has gone , this is becoming funny.

Restarting X server ...


----------



## adamk (Dec 5, 2010)

It's a compositing manager.  If compositing really wasn't supported, xcompmgr wouldn't have even run.  

So, in other words, KDE is being stupid.  Maybe try forcing kwin to enable opengl compositing by editing your users kwinrc file.

Adam


----------



## joag (Dec 5, 2010)

*Dual Monitor - Unix (FreeBSD - Linux Slackware) Solution*



			
				adamk said:
			
		

> It's a compositing manager.  If compositing really wasn't supported, xcompmgr wouldn't have even run.
> 
> So, in other words, KDE is being stupid.  Maybe try forcing kwin to enable opengl compositing by editing your users kwinrc file.
> Adam



I just Want to thanks everyone who have and had helped during this thread, 

After Enabling composite under kwinrc I got:

  We are sorry. KWin closed unexpectedly bla bla bla

  So I think as you said the issue is KDE4 which I don't like anyways so I'm going back to my reliable FluxBox.

  Just few things for noobs
*find / -iname \*kwinrc\** this will get you the file you need to modify (/root/.kde4/share/config/kwinrc) but just don't do it, use a better Desktop Environment (DE) and/or windows manager (WM).

  xcompmgr is not installed by default, you need to install it by going here:
`cd /usr/ports/x11-wm/xcompmgr && make install clean` (I love FreeBSD )

Now what every Unix or Linux user would like to see is the final xorg.conf file, according to the man xorg.conf, man radeon and the wiki posted by you (adamk) this is what a modern file should look like:

```
Section "InputDevice"
	Identifier  "Keyboard0"
	Driver      "kbd"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
	Identifier  "Mouse0"
	Driver      "mouse"
	Option	    "Protocol" "auto"
	Option	    "Device" "/dev/sysmouse"
	Option	    "Emulate3Buttons"	"True"
	Option	    "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"
EndSection

Section "Monitor"
	DisplaySize  417   267	# mm
	Identifier   "VGA-0"
	VendorName   "AOC"
	ModelName    "913FW"
	Option	     "DPMS"
EndSection

Section "Monitor"
	DisplaySize  410   256	# mm
	Identifier   "DVI-0"
	VendorName   "ENVISION"
	ModelName    "G19LWK"
	Option	     "RightOf" "VGA-0"
	Option	     "DPMS"
EndSection

Section "Device"
	Identifier  "X300SE"
	Driver      "radeon"
	BusID       "PCI:1:0:0"
	VendorName  "ATI Technologies Inc"
	BoardName   "RV370 5B60 [Radeon X300 (PCIE)]"
	Option 	    "AccelMethod" "EXA"
	Option      "Monitor"	"VGA-0"
	Option      "Monitor"	"DVI-0"
EndSection

Section "Screen"
	Identifier "Default Screen"
	Device     "X300SE"
	DefaultDepth    24
	Option     "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "True"
	SubSection "Display"
		Virtual   2880    900
	EndSubSection
EndSection

Section "ServerLayout"
	Identifier     "ATI Dual Monitor"
	Screen         "Default Screen"
	InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"
	InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"
	Option	       "AIGLX" "On"
EndSection

Section "Extensions"
Option         "Composite" "Enable"
EndSection
```

Every other options are loaded by default even some of the ones I have are loaded by default but I just wanted the file to look nice .

Important things to remember:
  If you don't have Virtual x x under the Screen section you won't be able to have one screen across two monitors (at least statically) and will need to issue something like xrandr --output VGA-0 --right-of DVI-0 (dinamically) everytime you login to your system, which is is kind of wrong naming  as I think it should be the other way around (dinamically under xorg.conf and statically using xrandr)

  Under section Monitor the only important thing is the Identifier keyword which should be the device identified by the output of xrandr (in my case VGA-0 and DVI-0)

  I do prefer to have sections InputDevice inside xorg.conf as doing so you won't receive a complain under /var/log/Xorg.0.log 

I think this is all I can say about all the learning curve during the thread and I hope other people reaching this can benefit from the final solution.

I'll be providing this info also in my site http://www.nixheiser.org, exactly here http://www.nixheiser.org/DualMonitor hoping that much more people can have a better guide on this kind of setups.


----------



## joag (Dec 11, 2010)

joag said:
			
		

> Important things to remember:
> If you don't have Virtual x x under the Screen section you won't be able to have one screen across two monitors



As an update for people reaching this thread, this is not necessarily truth, I'm still playing around with this setup and after removing Virtuall x x I still have one screen across both monitors, what really lets you have this is  
	
	



```
Option	     "RightOf" "VGA-0"
```
 under section monitor in the second monitor.

I've also found the problem with composite, it is related exactly with this 
	
	



```
Option	     "RightOf" "VGA-0"
```
 because if We don't use this and both monitors are cloned, composite works fine.

I'll keep poking with xorg.conf a bit and once I find what is causing the issue with composite I'll provide an update. 

I think it has to be with KDE4 and hardware checking when the X server checks everything but I'm not sure at this point, I found this info here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MaverickMeerkat/ReleaseNotes, and this excerpt is what makes me think this even though this apply for kubuntu Linux:

In many cases desktop effects are not active by default or on login in Kubuntu even for systems with video systems that support the current default effects well. These can be manually enabled in SystemSettings -> Desktop Effects, but in order to continue to have effects enabled on login, it is necessary to disable hardware checks in the advanced tab of desktop effect settings. Before bypassing these check, do verify that your system is working correctly with effects enabled. (628930)


----------



## adamk (Dec 11, 2010)

Your GPU has a maximum 3D texture size of 2048 pixels.  You can't exceed that and still have 3D acceleration work properly across both monitors.


----------



## joag (Dec 11, 2010)

adamk said:
			
		

> Your GPU has a maximum 3D texture size of 2048 pixels.  You can't exceed that and still have 3D acceleration work properly across both monitors.



You are a monster , my main complain was that I couldn't have transparent Terminals so after following the the link in my prev post (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MaverickMeerkat/ReleaseNotes) and disabling hardware checking I was able to have konsole with translucent effects but look at the right of the screen, from my site http://www.nixheiser.info/export/ and the file is nep.png, that's where your brilliant point came to the real final solution; I need a better card.

Thanks again adamk, I hope now this can really help other people with this chipsets.

The final file after some of your suggestions looks like this:

```
Section "Monitor"
	DisplaySize  417   267	# mm
	Identifier   "VGA-0"
	VendorName   "AOC"
	ModelName    "913FW"
	Option	     "DPMS"
EndSection

Section "Monitor"
	DisplaySize  410   256	# mm
	Identifier   "DVI-0"
	VendorName   "ENVISION"
	ModelName    "G19LWK"
	Option	     "RightOf" "VGA-0"
	Option	     "DPMS"
EndSection

Section "Device"
	Identifier  "X300SE"
	Driver      "radeon"
	BusID       "PCI:1:0:0"
	VendorName  "ATI Technologies Inc"
	BoardName   "RV370 5B60 [Radeon X300 (PCIE)]"
EndSection

Section "Screen"
	Identifier "Default Screen"
	Device     "X300SE"
	Option     "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "True"
	SubSection "Display"
		Viewport 0 0
                Depth    24
	EndSubSection
EndSection

Section "ServerLayout"
	Identifier     "ATI Dual Monitor"
	Screen         "Default Screen"
	Option	       "AIGLX" "On"
EndSection

Section "Extensions"
Option         "Composite" "Enable"
EndSection
```


----------



## adamk (Dec 11, 2010)

compiz 0.9.* (a development version that is not in ports and, as far as I know, has not been successfully built/run on FreeBSD) actually works around that problem by offering not to use GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap, but a slower texture copy path.  Till that works on FreeBSD yeah, you are pretty much out of luck getting resolutions higher than 2048 working with 3D compositing on that GPU.


----------

